# DuroPower Engines



## DustinSS (Oct 22, 2006)

Anyone have experience with the DuroPower lines of engines? I am looking at a 13hp horizontal shaft for an old go kart that we are going to bring back to life. Not bad for $300. Looks like a Chinese knockoff of Honda, but like I saif, we're not looking to spend $700 on the Honda version. If this just gets us through a couple years of occasional use, we'll be happy. Thanks!

http://www.duropower.com/item.asp?PID=11&FID=3&level=1

Dustin


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

IF warranty and parts supply is not important to you, then that engine should be alright. 

Some (and maybe most) of the parts may be interchangeable with comparable Honda parts.


----------



## DustinSS (Oct 22, 2006)

Thanks for the info 30YR


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

I have had the pleasure of working on a couple of those clone motors this year, they start and run comparable to Honda motors except they are alot cheaper which in the long run might cause Honda to lower there prices. I have not had any major problems with any of them come up, other then general carburetor issues due to dirt. These engines are not out there so much yet compared to Briggs or Tecumseh, but in the years parts will become more available. 
With all of the clone engines Craftsman is using, i expect this Holiday season to sell alot of Clones.


----------

